# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  Genijalan članak od Beškera koji je aenea dignula skupnom topicu

## ina33

Ljudi moji, evo jednog predivnog članka, iz današnjeg Jutarnjeg, aenea ga je dignula na skupnom topicu, ali meni je tako super i tako dirljiv da sam ga morala izdvojit na odvojeno mjesto da dobije vizibiliteta:

http://www.jutarnji.hr/inoslav-beske...knjige/892675/

Tako me dirnula ova neočekivana potpora, a članak genijalno i vrlo jednostavno objašnja sva relevantna pitanja.

Nisam na Faceu pa ne znam to lajkat na stranici od Jutarnjeg...

Što vam se čini od članka? Meni se čini da jako razumljivim i jednostavnim rječnikom argumentira pro-IVF poziciju.

----------


## laumi

Sviđa mi se članak, stavila sam ga na svoj FB profil.

----------


## aenea

U sridu.

----------


## tikica_69

E da je vise takvih... Hvala I.B. za odlican clanak!

----------


## cranky

Moj duboki  :Naklon:  gospodinu Beškeru.

----------


## cranky

Pročitala sam članak 2 puta jer nisam mogla vjerovat da i takvi članci mogu bit napisani u lijepoj našoj  :Very Happy: 
Prvo što me zaljepilo za ekran je odmah sam naslov, a onda sam primjetila da se nigdje ne koristi "umjetna oplodnja" i za to Beškeru moj duboki naklon.
Lajkala, komentirala i postala na fb profil!
Da ih je bar više takvih  :Yes:

----------


## Marnie

Genijalan članak  :Smile: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sretna35

Puno hvala g. Inoslav Bešker

----------


## šniki

Fakat odličan članak!!!
Genijalan naslov i naravno primjetih da nije koristio izraz " umjetna oplodnja"......hvala, hvala, hvala!!

----------


## Miki76

I ja ga zalijepila na svoj FB profil.  :Wink: 
Već sam naslov je bombastičan!

----------


## Ginger

odličan članak!

----------


## BHany

drago mi je da je na vrlo jednostavan i svima razumljiv način prikazana problematika
fascinira me kako je g. Bešker uspješno, s par primjera i komentara sažeo u ne predug članak ono što mi tako mukotrpno pokušavamo poručiti

hvala vam na tome g. Bešker

----------


## tigrical

Predobar članak!

----------


## Marchie37

Humano i argumentirano razmišljanje. Zar znanje i zanstvene spoznaje nisu najveći civilizacijski dosezi!? Zbog interesa jedne stranke i osobe, pozivanja na vjeru, mpo postupci nazaduju, u vrijeme krize novac trošimo u inozemnim klinikama, a na ljudske potrebe nije ni za očekivati da će kvazi političari i pomisliti.

----------


## Jelena

I ja sam ga primijetila pred neki dan. Genijalan članak!

----------


## Ginger

stickano je gore na linkovima, al ja moram staviti i ovdje
A.Tomić i nešto genijalno:
http://www.jutarnji.hr/ante-tomic---...odnjom/893405/

----------


## aenea

Kad već komentiramo članke:

http://www.nacional.hr/clanak/68341/jezerinac-u-mariji-bistrici-umjetna-oplodnja-nije-rjesenje
_"Ako želimo izgraditi Hrvastku, ona mora biti izgrađena na sigurnim temeljima, rekao je. "Da parafraziram blaženog Alojzija Stepinca, jake i sretne Hrvatske nema bez jakih, fizičkih i moralno zdravih zadovoljnih hrvatskih obitelji, a njih neće biti bez čestitih i zdravih pojedinaca i bez zdrave i valjane djece. Stoga je jedno jasno: bez brojnih čestitih obitelji neće biti u mogućnosti da opstane i da preživi ovaj narod", zaključio je Jezerinac."_

Što je ovo? Arbeit macht frei? A nas šalju psihologu i pravniku  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## cranky

A i WTF priča o MPO-u na misi za vojnike :zbljuv:

----------


## tikica_69

Ja sam je slusala na misi prije krizme starijem klipanu u travnju, no u sasvim pozitivnom smislu. Nije se crnila ni MPO, ni nista, samo je svecenik zamolio da se pomolimo za parove koji ne mogu imati djece i koji mozda nece osjetiti radost svetih sakramenata i da se pomolimo da nadju najlaksi put za ostvarivanje roditeljstva ne krseci zakone RH. Po meni, a sa strane crkvenog gledista, bez nekakvih vjersko-politickih prekenjavanja kojima na bilo kojoj misi nije ni mjesto i sasvim korektno. Zakon je opet tu druga prica....

----------


## ina33

Jezerinac je i prošle godine slično, ako ne i doslovno isto to sa zdravima govorio.. Valjda ima taj svoj jedan te isti, grozan, osvrt na temu koji svaku toliko vadi iz ladice, stila, daj mi ono o "umjetnoj"....

----------


## aenea

To i je stari članak. Samo što ja to jučer nisam vidjela pa sam se dvaput uzrujala zbog iste stvari  :Grin: 
Al dobro, nisam čitala zadnje biserje Borisa Becka pa je onda to to.

----------


## darva

Tomic mi je genijalan,nije se bas lako raznijeziti na njegove clanke a ja jesam na ovaj, a i Besker je jako lijepo napisao

----------


## bubi33

Bravo za Beskera, genijalac je!!!!!

----------


## Inesz

U povodu novih napada na liječenje medicinski potpomognutom oplodnjom,
podižem članak Inoslava Beškera od prije 4 godine.

----------

